# Here's a tip on setting peep height



## Kris87 (Feb 13, 2016)

Since I've had a couple bows to setup in this test I'm doing, I thought I'd show you guys how I set my peep height to save yourself some time.  This isn't a new technique, but a good one.  I'm a stickler when it comes to my peep height, and when you shoot multiple bows with different ATA's, it can be a challenge to get your anchor and peep height right.  

Here's what I do.  I know that the center of my peep is generally 3 5/8" above the top of my shaft at full draw.  So take your bow, put it in your draw board, and put it at full draw with an arrow.  Take a measurement from the top of the shaft straight up to the string, and mark the spot on your string with a sharpie.  This is what it looks like with the peep in...





This method will account for different string angles and get you almost perfect the first time you set it.  Hope this helps.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 13, 2016)

Alligood...you have a draw board?


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 14, 2016)

DoubleRR said:


> Alligood...you have a draw board?



a quarter mile away I do....


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 14, 2016)

Another little tip is not to always set your peep height at a close distance. For instance there are those that with their sight, aim at a wall or something 10 - 20 yards away to get the peep set. I always think of what that bows intended use will be then set the peep at the median distance. So, if I am setting up a bow for 3-D archery, my fine tuning of the peep height will be on the range, at a target around 30 yards because the longest shot on the 3-D will be 50 yards + 3%. If I am setting up a field bow then I know I can shoot out to 80 + yards and will fine tune the peep at 40 or 50 yards. Any who, just something to think about.


----------



## kbuck1 (Feb 15, 2016)

The Arrow Guru said:


> Another little tip is not to always set your peep height at a close distance. For instance there are those that with their sight, aim at a wall or something 10 - 20 yards away to get the peep set. I always think of what that bows intended use will be then set the peep at the median distance. So, if I am setting up a bow for 3-D archery, my fine tuning of the peep height will be on the range, at a target around 30 yards because the longest shot on the 3-D will be 50 yards + 3%. If I am setting up a field bow then I know I can shoot out to 80 + yards and will fine tune the peep at 40 or 50 yards. Any who, just something to think about.




Yes. I do the same with a slider sight. With a fixed pin sight with a fixed pin guard it doesn't matter though


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 15, 2016)

I see what you guys are saying, but think it's irrelevant unless you have shots at 80+ yards.  A standard sight housing of 1.75"-2" is roughly 40-50mm wide.  A 20-40 yard pin gap on a bow that is shooting 290fps is about 12mm.  You really gotta be shooting a wide yardage range to wanna set it at per se 50 yds to matter.  Next time you draw your bow back, anchor in, then see how much your eye can move up and down within your aperture without you moving anything.  It's a lot it can compensate for.  Granted, pin might not be centered, but the eye is capable.  

I like to set my 20 yard pin just barely above middle of my housing.  It equals out and the 40 pin is about the same distance towards the bottom.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 16, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> I see what you guys are saying, but think it's irrelevant unless you have shots at 80+ yards.  A standard sight housing of 1.75"-2" is roughly 40-50mm wide.  A 20-40 yard pin gap on a bow that is shooting 290fps is about 12mm.  You really gotta be shooting a wide yardage range to wanna set it at per se 50 yds to matter.  Next time you draw your bow back, anchor in, then see how much your eye can move up and down within your aperture without you moving anything.  It's a lot it can compensate for.  Granted, pin might not be centered, but the eye is capable.
> 
> I like to set my 20 yard pin just barely above middle of my housing.  It equals out and the 40 pin is about the same distance towards the bottom.



Okay, forget everything I said and move your eye around. I hate it when I'm irrelevant.

I see what you are saying as well. However when aiming, the eye finds the natural center of the peep and the adjustment to the pins is done with the bow arm. Not by moving your eye in the peep, or at least if you are aiming properly. I have found that even at 40 yards if the peep wasn't set properly the shooter starts to look through the bottom of the peep. Like I said, just something to think about.


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## watermedic (Feb 16, 2016)

I only mess with peep settings on my field setup.

I set the peep at 50 yds. 

The main thing is to shoot the bow enough to where everything comes in line naturally.

It's tough to do when you hunt with a 30 inch axle to axle bow.

Shoot 3D with a 35 in A to A

And shoot field archery and indoor with a 40 inch A to A.

String angle makes anchor points different.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 16, 2016)

I've been told I was crazy for not tying in my peep for a while on a bow. I know all the reasons not too, but I shoot my bow for a while before I tie the peep in permanently. I will find that from the initial placement I will alway need to adjust, especially setting up a new bow. You naturally make little adjustments in your anchor points as you shoot and get comfortable with the new bow. I will go through this process before tying the peep in.


----------



## kbuck1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> I see what you guys are saying, but think it's irrelevant unless you have shots at 80+ yards.  A standard sight housing of 1.75"-2" is roughly 40-50mm wide.  A 20-40 yard pin gap on a bow that is shooting 290fps is about 12mm.  You really gotta be shooting a wide yardage range to wanna set it at per se 50 yds to matter.  Next time you draw your bow back, anchor in, then see how much your eye can move up and down within your aperture without you moving anything.  It's a lot it can compensate for.  Granted, pin might not be centered, but the eye is capable.
> 
> I like to set my 20 yard pin just barely above middle of my housing.  It equals out and the 40 pin is about the same distance towards the bottom.



On a slider sight with the bar extended the pin gaps open up. The housing moves 1/4 to 3/8 inch probably between 20 and 40 yds.  and with a smaller peep thats typically used in competitive archery it seems to be more noticable.   not a big difference however.


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 17, 2016)

I shoot slider sights on all my bows.  I'm of the opinion that your anchor doesn't move, or it shouldn't anyway.  IMO, if your anchor doesn't move, and your eyeball ain't moving, when you slide your housing down, its not going to line up in your peep.  I don't make mine line up when I'm shooting at 60 or 80 yards.  I just keep my anchor the same, and my eye looks at the pin, however far down it may be.  Just how I do it.  If you move the housing way down, and you still line it up in your peep, then you have to move your anchor down.


----------

